# Your color scheme



## adamb123 (Aug 31, 2007)

What's yours, white oppisite yellow or white opposite blue?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 31, 2007)

Former, but I want a Japanese color scheme.


----------



## Rama (Aug 31, 2007)

I myself use the PYO anti-clockwise colorscheme, sometimes BOY anti-clockwise.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 31, 2007)

started w/YOW so i'm not gonna change


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 31, 2007)

I prefer White Opposite Yellow.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 31, 2007)

I originally arranged mine to match a keychain cube I had from the 80's. I thought that keychain cube matched my original 1981 Rubik's Cube, but I guess I'm not sure of that, since I can't find my original cube. (It's probably in the same place with my original Rubik's Revenge and my Pyraminx, both of which I also can't find.  )

Anyway, it's like the Japanese color scheme, only with red and orange swapped. So it confuses almost anyone who looks at it. And it means I can't solve pretty much anybody else's cube reasonably, which I'm starting to really regret. I kind of wish I had switched to the US color scheme before I got going on speedcubing early this year. And now I have 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 cubes with the same crazy color scheme on them as well. Sigh.


----------



## VooX (Oct 25, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> Anyway, it's like the Japanese color scheme, only with red and orange swapped. *So it confuses almost anyone who looks at it. And it means I can't solve pretty much anybody else's cube reasonably, which I'm starting to really regret.* I kind of wish I had switched to the US color scheme before I got going on speedcubing early this year. And now I have 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 cubes with the same crazy color scheme on them as well. Sigh.



Exactly my sentiments. I used to have white opposite blue, but whenever my friend (who uses white opposite yellow) tried to speedcube, he would get confused and frustrated.

I switched to *White/Yellow* Green/Blue Red/Orange because I live in North America and that is the colour scheme used here on store bought cubes. 

*White/Blue* Green/Yellow Red/Orange is the Japanese system.

I felt like I didn't want to learn a colour scheme that I would seldom, if ever, encounter. I want to be able to pick up any store bought cube that might be in someone's house, and instantly try to speedsolve it with no frustrations (other than turning an unlubed store-bought cube).

Since switching my speedcubing friend can solve on my cube without hassle, and I have ingrained in me speedcubing on a cube that has the most common colour system where I live.


----------



## Scigatt (Dec 15, 2008)

*gravedig*

On a related question, I use white opposite yellow, but does Blue-Orange-Yellow usually go clockwise (like mine does) around the corner?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 15, 2008)

What is up with all these threads?!?!?!
do you really give a stuff what everyone else uses.
BTW most people here use w/y *lll* o/r *lll* g/b


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 16, 2008)

Scigatt said:


> *gravedig*
> 
> On a related question, I use white opposite yellow, but does Blue-Orange-Yellow usually go clockwise (like mine does) around the corner?



Hey, I don't see much wrong with reactivating old threads either. In fact, I'm not sure I saw this one in the first place. The US color scheme has Red/White/Blue going clockwise around a corner, with R opposite O, W opposite Y, B opposite G.

Can someone define "BOY" precisely? Don't both the Japanese and US color schemes have Blue/Orange/Yellow at a corner, but just different opposing colors? This has bothered me ever since I heard the term "BOY", as it always seemed ambiguous to me.


----------



## Rabid (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a black bottom.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 16, 2008)

white opposite yellow, though I do have 3 keychain cubes with japanese color scheme


----------



## shelley (Dec 16, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Can someone define "BOY" precisely? Don't both the Japanese and US color schemes have Blue/Orange/Yellow at a corner, but just different opposing colors? This has bothered me ever since I heard the term "BOY", as it always seemed ambiguous to me.



BOY is the order of the colors going clockwise around that corner.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 16, 2008)

shelley said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone define "BOY" precisely? Don't both the Japanese and US color schemes have Blue/Orange/Yellow at a corner, but just different opposing colors? This has bothered me ever since I heard the term "BOY", as it always seemed ambiguous to me.
> ...



Long ago, on either this forum or http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/ someone said "I prefer the BOY scheme." So that person cares more that Blue/Orange/Yellow goes clockwise than whether Yellow or Blue are opposite White? Hmm.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 16, 2008)

It's just a description of the color scheme as opposed to the other main common one (which goes BYO). I mean, sure, there are 30 different color schemes given the normal 6 colors, but you don't need to describe every one, because there are only two ones that anyone really uses.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 17, 2008)

I thought of something:

I use the standard American Rubik's color scheme. I'm thinking about replacing green with Black so that I can be 2/3 color neutral.
I have 2 opposites: white and yellow that are really light.
My blue stickers are very dark and green is medium shade, so if that is black instead, I can have 2 very dark opposites. That might help me with my recognition when trying to be color neutral.
My blue cross solves (~27) are already the 3rd fastest, behind yellow (~21) and white (~20). Others are about 32 seconds.
Remembering green= black should be as easy as remembering orange = purple on Eastsheens.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 17, 2008)

qqwref said:


> It's just a description of the color scheme as opposed to the other main common one (which goes BYO). I mean, sure, there are 30 different color schemes given the normal 6 colors, but you don't need to describe every one, because there are only two ones that anyone really uses.



See, this is exactly what irks me. I thought the 2 most common color schemes are US (Yellow opposite white) versus Japanese (Blue opposite white). *Both* of these schemes typically have Blue-Orange-Yellow cycled clockwise (as far as I know).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a description of the color scheme as opposed to the other main common one (which goes BYO). I mean, sure, there are 30 different color schemes given the normal 6 colors, but you don't need to describe every one, because there are only two ones that anyone really uses.
> ...



I don't think the Japanese scheme has Blue-Orange-Yellow clockwise around a corner, because mine does, and mine is Japanese-but-with-red-and-orange-swapped. So I would expect a Japanese cube to be Blue-Yellow-Orange.

I honestly thought BOY stood for "blue opposite yellow". I guess that's silly of me, but that's what I thought it stood for.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 17, 2008)

I would like to refer to the US color scheme as "RWB" (Red, White, Blue of our flag). Not only does it indicate how those colors meet clockwise at a corner, but it also notes that White and Blue cannot be opposite colors (as they would be in the Japanese scheme).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I would like to refer to the US color scheme as "RWB" (Red, White, Blue of our flag). Not only does it indicate how those colors meet clockwise at a corner, but it also notes that White and Blue cannot be opposite colors (as they would be in the Japanese scheme).


But the original US color scheme WAS the current Japanese color scheme. (Or at least I have 2 1980's cubes that say so.) I think of the current scheme as the European color scheme. So it seems to me that tying it to the US flag doesn't make much sense.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok. Anyway, I still feel the anagram "BOY" is not the most direct way to indicate the European style verses Japanese style, because it's hard to remember which style cycles those colors one way or the other. I wish we had the convention of using "BOW" (Blue Opposite White) versus "YOW" (Yellow Opposite White). (By the way, my first cube around 1980 had blue opposite white, but it's long gone, so I didn't know its CW, CCW ordering.)


----------



## jcuber (Dec 17, 2008)

Post deleted


----------



## shelley (Dec 17, 2008)

I noticed, but there was a new question brought up (what exactly does BOY stand for). The people who are still posting what color scheme they use are the ones that haven't noticed.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> So it confuses almost anyone who looks at it.



I'd be fine


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 17, 2008)

Japanese color scheme FTW. I use a Black instead of White for my white cube though, which makes it very confusing for the scramblers at competitions.

My first cube was stickered on the recommendation of my friend, who bought cubesmith stickers, and I put them on the Japanese way just to be different, he mentioned this alternate color scheme to me. I've kept it that way since.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 22, 2008)

I use White opposite Yellow because that's what my first cube was and I got used to it.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 24, 2008)

jcuber said:


> Did anyone notice that this thread was started over a year ago?
> This thread was dead for a long, long time. It's like trying to tell someone in a casket to wake up for breakfast.



Sorry about that, just saw it (thread start date) on the home page, and didn't read it first.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 24, 2008)

I use both...my tranparent type b has blue opposite yellow, so does my black type A and my ES 4x4. My type a with rubik's corners uses white opposite yellow.


----------



## byu (Dec 24, 2008)

I prefer white opposite yellow.


----------



## d_sprink (Jan 7, 2009)

I learned on White/Blue Green/Yellow Red/Orange and used it for a few years, but switched when I started learning Friedrich. I use a ccw BOY scheme.

My understanding was that "BOY" usually means clockwise Blue on top, Orange on right, and Yellow on front.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 18, 2009)

my apologies for the (small) bump

I found a cube I used to have on my keychain some time ago and I have no idea what color scheme it is

Green on front, blue on right, red on top
Green opposite yellow, blue opposite white and red opposite *purple*

any info?



(img. related, it's the cube)


also: the cube is the size of an ES 2x2 cubie


----------



## Spyyder (Jan 18, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> my apologies for the (small) bump
> 
> I found a cube I used to have on my keychain some time ago and I have no idea what color scheme it is
> 
> ...



Japanese color scheme, with purple stickers instead of orange.


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 18, 2009)

White-Yellow. Simple reason is because they are similar...


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd rather bump than make a new thread so....

I've just changed my colour scheme, and I have the norm, except white opposite black. Black just replaces yellow.

This way on white and black cubes, I have the same colours. Plus when doing white cross, in f2l I can completely block out cubies containing black. It was awkward at first, but after about 5 solves, I'm fine, and perhaps slightly faster. (it might just be the a2 I just got.)


----------



## Zubon (Nov 11, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I'd rather bump than make a new thread so....
> 
> I've just changed my colour scheme, and I have the norm, except white opposite black. Black just replaces yellow.
> 
> This way on white and black cubes, I have the same colours. Plus when doing white cross, in f2l I can completely block out cubies containing black. It was awkward at first, but after about 5 solves, I'm fine, and perhaps slightly faster. (it might just be the a2 I just got.)



This is my color scheme. Having no stickers on the last layer face sometimes helps recognition in F2L. It is easier to ignore cubies that have no stickers.

However I think this is only good for beginners because I often hear that advanced cubers can automatically ignore yellow stickers.

The only disadvantage is that OLL recognition is a little hard at first but you get used to searching for "holes" rather than yellow stickers. I am glad more people are trying this color scheme.

EDIT: I also use an A II cube and I am also originally from Australia.... We have the same cube!


----------



## LNZ (Nov 11, 2009)

I like white or black opposite to yellow and modern cube color scheme.

I do own a 1980's knockoff Rubik's 3x3 (made in Taiwan) though.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 11, 2009)

Zubon said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather bump than make a new thread so....
> ...



Pity the 8 colour PP stickers I got with the a2, have red and orange super similar. Right now, I'm still using my Edison. I find OLL recog fine. I wish the red and orange weren't sooooo close.

YAYAYAYAY Aussie!


----------



## ronaldraymond2 (Nov 28, 2009)

i have just seen a "none of the above" scheme. and it is good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTkhA3RO5fU

this is the original rubik commercial from 1981. after a few replays i think the color scheme is y-o, r-w, g-b. the actual cube being played with has o-g-w clockwise, while the animation at the end has the mirror image.

this really intrigues me because i remember reading in the nourse "simple solution" book way back when, that yellow and orange are not always adjacent colors. that statement boggled me, because i had never seen a real-life example to prove it. until now.

has anyone seen this y/o color scheme? virtually every ideal (80's) cube i've seen has the japanese color scheme or its mirror, plus a very few y/w cubes here and there. so i'm wondering where this y/o scheme came from. maybe it was the original design by mr. rubik?

i love how they got the # of combinations wrong too...


----------



## Logan (Nov 28, 2009)

I have BOY (white-yellow, blue-green, & orange-red)

except on my type c: BYO (white-yellow, blue-gree, & orange-red)


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 28, 2009)

I can't vote, I have white opposite purple on my main 3x3x3


----------



## i luv pants (Nov 28, 2009)

I use white opp yellow. I have no idea why rubiks 2x2 is white opp blue, its like some kinda japanese thing?


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 28, 2009)

When I sticker a new cube I always have white opposite blue.

It's not a japanese thing. That is how the first cubes were.
My Rubik's that I've owned since 1981 is this way, and that is
what I am used to.


----------



## Arendil (Nov 28, 2009)

White opposite blue with black replacing green. For some reason recognition is like 10 times easier.... hmmmm


----------



## CoolGuyIsCool (Dec 1, 2009)

White opposite Yellow. I got used to it, and now anything else screws me over.


----------



## Edward (Dec 1, 2009)

Cubesmith bright set with western color scheme.


----------



## pinturanegra (Sep 14, 2010)

When I start my sheme was white opposite to yellow, but after my first DIY I change based in complementary colors. It was easiest for me. Blue-Orange; Red-Green; White-Yellow.
I have my 3x3x7 and 4x4x4 with the original sheme though...


----------

